# Topics > Robotics > Transforming robots, self-transforming robots, polymorphic robots, self-reconfigurable robots >  Self-folding robots, Harvard Microrobotics Laboratory, Cambridge, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Harvard Microrobotics Laboratory

micro.seas.harvard.edu/research

Daniela Rus 

Samuel Felton

----------


## Airicist

Robot Self-Assembly by Folding: A Printed Inchworm Robot 

Published on May 7, 2013




> Presented at ICRA 2013 by Samuel M. Felton, Michael T. Tolley, Cagdas D. Onal, Daniela Rus, and Robert J. Wood from the Wyss Institute for Biologically Inspired Engineering, Harvard University
> 
> Read more at
> Article "This Crawling Inchworm Robot Can Be Printed Out and Folds Itself"
> 
> by Evan Ackerman
> May 7, 2013






Self-folding with shape memory composites

Published on Jul 15, 2013




> This video shows several flat composite structures folding into a predetermined shape when heated by an electric current.

----------


## Airicist

Robot Folds Itself and Walks Away 

Published on Aug 7, 2014




> Printable, self-folding robot created by Harvard and MIT researchers. Learn more:
> 
> Article "Self-Folding Origami Robot Goes From Flat to Walking in Four Minutes"
> 
> by Evan Ackerman
> August 7, 2014

----------


## Airicist

"Origami robot folds itself up, crawls away"
Prototype made almost entirely of printable parts demonstrates crucial capabilities of reconfigurable robots.

by Larry Hardesty
August 7, 2014

"Robot folds itself up and walks away"

August 7, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Self-folding robots 

Published on Aug 11, 2014




> The Harvard Microrobotics Lab has recently demonstrated a self-folding robot capable of assembling itself from a flat configuration and walking away.

----------


## Airicist

Battery free folding robots

Published on Jul 19, 2017




> Wireless, battery-free folding robots are powered by electromagnetic fields, enabling them to move without bulky batteries.


"Wireless magnetic fields and actuator “muscles” allow folding robots to move without batteries"

by Lindsay Brownell
July 19, 2017

----------

